# Service Backup Assist



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

lol, they are so sensitive to ANY extra thickness on the sensors. I've replaced quite a few that were in accidents and the paint shop painted them too thick causing this problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On the flip side I know the service warning works, unlike my missing "Icy Conditions Possible" warning.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am So Glad I got an LS and Did Not pay for those sensors .. Less hassle for my new Backer Up Camera ! 

Pun Intended .. 
But any way a Member is trying to get a Pin out Diagram for the BCM I have afew Diagrams and will try to Relay them .. also if and when I find that Post with that Old Link .. I will try to Point that Out to ya OB and Maybe if at all Possible we can get It Stickied for US Members for ease of Access >> just saying .. so like does yer cruzen BEEP BEEP when Reversing ?


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

For my wife I had added to our LTZ the back-up sensors with beeper alarm that enhances back up camera in the Cruze. The place that did the install placed the 4 sensors right in the black part of the rear bumper that the LTZ comes with. Can't see them at all. It came with a small black box with digital numbers that was put on top of the steering column that lets you know exactly how far the bumper is from any object that's in the rear. The rear view camera is nice but you can't always depend on it to see everything but the beeper enhances the feeling of nobody/nothing is behind when going into reverse. The pic below shows the little black box showing that I'm 2.3 feet away from hitting the garage. It beeps faster as you get closer to an object and the yellow lights on the side of the digital numbers go to 5 on each side as you close in closer also.

http://www.amazon.com/Parking-Sensors-Display-Reverse-Backup/dp/B0087QI3GM/ref=sr_1_14?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1425003672&sr=1-14&tag=viglink20709-20


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> I am So Glad I got an LS and Did Not pay for those sensors .. Less hassle for my new Backer Up Camera !
> 
> Pun Intended ..
> But any way a Member is trying to get a Pin out Diagram for the BCM I have afew Diagrams and will try to Relay them .. also if and when I find that Post with that Old Link .. I will try to Point that Out to ya OB and Maybe if at all Possible we can get It Stickied for US Members for ease of Access >> just saying .. so like does yer cruzen BEEP BEEP when Reversing ?


I get a single beep when I put the car into reverse to let me know they're on. This beep occurs at the same time the backup lights come on. Then as I approach something they beep faster and faster until it's a continouous tone. If they ever stop working I'll probably not repair them as they really don't add any value to me.

I "fixed" them already. Walked by my car on my daily lunch walk and very carefully broke the ice off the rear bumper.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If this feature comes standard on the LTZ and posts going back to 2011 say these sensors come standard with the Rear back up camera package on the LT why does my 2014 LT not have them? As it is I have a great color view of items I'm about to smash into?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> If this feature comes standard on the LTZ and posts going back to 2011 say these sensors come standard with the Rear back up camera package on the LT why does my 2014 LT not have them? As it is I have a great color view of items I'm about to smash into?


11/12 didn't have a rear view camera (or MyLink). They came as part of the convenience package with the power drivers seat and remote start on automatic Cruzen. 

Mike, I get those warnings all the time when my car is dirty or really close to something else. I have a really temperamental car.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> 11/12 didn't have a rear view camera (or MyLink). They came as part of the convenience package with the power drivers seat and remote start on automatic Cruzen.
> 
> Mike, I get those warnings all the time when my car is dirty or really close to something else. I have a really temperamental car.


 I was just reading posts here that said they did. Yet I do have the 14 LT with the convenience package at a cost of $570, AND the Technology package at $550, and don't enjoy this technology. Why?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is the first time I've seen this particular message. Didn't come on this afternoon when I backed into my driveway. The snow is so deep that I can't open the doors on that side of the car so I have to back in to get in and out. Still not as deep as New England but nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I was just reading posts here that said they did. Yet I do have the 14 LT with the convenience package at a cost of $570, AND the Technology package at $550, and don't enjoy this technology. Why?


Why would you need the sonar sensors if you have a camera? The sensors are to say "hey, look out". They're not very accurate.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Why would you need the sonar sensors if you have a camera? The sensors are to say "hey, look out". They're not very accurate.


 I don't know. The camera although it does have a much wider field of view due to where its placed is impressive but you would have to be out of your mind to count on it without turning around and looking as well. Remember there is no grid on this camera unlike the sonic, and even the sonic grid is not an advanced grid featured on more expensive cars. So to count on the Camera while backing up is not advised, there is even a little warning icon telling you objects might be closer than they appear. That is why I thought the sensors were cutting edge technology. I guess I'm mistaken about those as well?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Why would you need the sonar sensors if you have a camera?


Belt and suspenders. Yes, the sensors are to say "hey, lookout". The camera helps you back up, but with the very wide angle, it can be hard to judge the sides.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Belt and suspenders. Yes, the sensors are to say "hey, lookout". The camera helps you back up, but with the very wide angle, it can be hard to judge the sides.


I guess I would only really see it being helpful if it produced a grid with yellow and red zones. I find the sensors pretty useless tbh.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Why would you need the sonar sensors if you have a camera? The sensors are to say "hey, look out". They're not very accurate.


The system works 1000X better with sensors and a camera. The sensors by them self are ok, but have to be moving slowly. Has been a few times backing out of a parking stall some person walking cuts behind me and the sensors instantly let my know they are there. Only time I find them inaccurate is when parked beside a longer vehicle, they will go off continually while you back up until your beyond them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I was just reading posts here that said they did. Yet I do have the 14 LT with the convenience package at a cost of $570, AND the Technology package at $550, and don't enjoy this technology. Why?


Your car is missing the enhanced safety package, that's the only way to get the rear parking sensors on a 2013+ cruze. As mentioned previously the sensors were included with the convenience package in 2011-2012. 

This is one thing I think GM has wrong, if you buy an LTZ there should not be any package/items missing from my car, yet they make you shell out $790 for the enhanced safety package just the same as if you were buying a 1LT.

*Enhanced Safety Package*
Includes: 


Rear Park Assist, which signals your proximity to objects behind your back bumper
Rear Cross-Traffic Alert,[SUP]1[/SUP] which lets you know when hazards enter your path of travel as you back up
Side Blind Zone Alert,[SUP]1[/SUP] which signals the presence of vehicles entering your blind spot on either side
1LT models require the available 1LT Driver Convenience Package and Technology Package. 
ECO[SUP]®[/SUP] models require the available ECO Driver Convenience Package.
2LT and Diesel models require the available 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package. 

[SUP]1[/SUP] Safety features are no substitute for the driver’s responsibility to operate the vehicle in a safe manner. The driver should remain attentive to traffic, surroundings and road conditions at all times. Read the vehicle’s owner’s manual for more important safety information.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Your car is missing the enhanced safety package, that's the only way to get the rear parking sensors on a 2013+ cruze. 1LT models require the available 1LT Driver Convenience Package and Technology Package.
> ECO[SUP]®[/SUP] models require the available ECO Driver Convenience Package.
> 2LT and Diesel models require the available 2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package.
> 
> [SUP]1[/SUP] Safety features are no substitute for the driver’s responsibility to operate the vehicle in a safe manner. The driver should remain attentive to traffic, surroundings and road conditions at all times. Read the vehicle’s owner’s manual for more important safety information.


 I know you have very little tolerance for stupidity but I have the Drivers Convenience package and the Technology package in the 14 LT. Is it just because my package is not *enhanced*. I even won't use a question mark for you Spacedout because they seem to upset you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You got it Eddy. My Mulroney sticker lists the backup sensors.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> You got it Eddy. My Mulroney sticker lists the backup sensors.


 Thank you my friend! I would have gladly paid the extra amount as the Camera is a nice feature but you should never solely rely on it while backing up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Thank you my friend! I would have gladly paid the extra amount as the Camera is a nice feature but you should never solely rely on it while backing up.


Agreed with the relying on the Camera. This is also a true statement for relying on the sensors.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I find the sensors pretty useless tbh.


Do you have the lane warning sensors? That's the ones I most pine for. The camera does cover for the lack of back up sensors to some degree, but does nothing for checking blind spots. No idea why the LTZ is missing that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Do you have the lane warning sensors? That's the ones I most pine for. The camera does cover for the lack of back up sensors to some degree, but does nothing for checking blind spots. No idea why the LTZ is missing that.


The blind spot warning things are the only one I would find particularly useful on this car. It does have quite a bad blind spot for me on the drivers side. 

But no, I have a 12 and the only option available was the reverse parking sonar sensors (which I didn't want - they came with the power seat). By the time they beep at you, you're about to crash into something, unless you're reversing at 1 MPH. 

Adaptive cruise control or "city braking" would be cool, but I don't expect that on a car in this class.


----------



## Whitewissard (May 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here and could really do with some simple help. I have just brought a 2010 Chevy Cruze LT Auto TD. When I put the car in reverse the yellow park assist light comes on only whilst i'm in reverse. Is this normal as the handbook does not make it clear?


----------



## Ryans9960 (Apr 19, 2018)

*Service Backup Assist and car shut off*

I was backing out today and my car shut off and a wrench came up on the dash saying service back up assist. Any ideas anyone??


----------

